# Upper back pain



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been getting upper back pain between my shoulder blades from so much knitting. Does anyone else get this? Do you have any suggestions to help this? I refuse to stop knitting!!!!!! Sometimes I feel as though I may becoming the Hunchback of Tacoma


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I have been getting upper back pain between my shoulder blades from so much knitting. Does anyone else get this? Do you have any suggestions to help this? I refuse to stop knitting!!!!!! Sometimes I feel as though I may becoming the Hunchback of Tacoma


Oh yes. I also get it from from too much computer & not sitting up straight. Like right now- LOL! When knitting i usually am sitting in a comfy chair and also not sitting up straight . Here are some things that help me:

Get up and walk around briefly, or actually do something more active for awhile. 
Lean back /tip head back. repeat as needed
roll shoulders up, back and around, repeat.
;-)


----------



## alexkemp75 (Apr 27, 2011)

oh yeah...definitely. I had this for months and didn't want to pay attention to it. Problem was that it came to a point when I had to go on therapy (heat, massage and excersise) because I had damaged some muscles for not doing something about it at the right time. So, huni, please go to see your doc and ask for help as I had to leave my needles for weeks (which was the really painful thing in the end) until my back went back to normal. I don't want any yarn sister to go through that because it was soooo hard. So, do something about it NOW!!! 
All my best, AlexK


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I put a pillow behind my back. It helps with lower and upper back pain. I also get up and walk around to change things up a bit.


----------



## alexkemp75 (Apr 27, 2011)

oh, almost forget. Do some stretching from time to time. If you google or youtube yoga stretches I'm sure you'll find it useful.
xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

When I am knitting in the evening I have chair that tilts back and I find this helps my upper back and neck. I also swim several times a week to keep everything supple and mobile. Doing little and often can help rather that long stints of knitting, which isn't easy when you are dying to get on with a project. Hope this helps. PurpleV


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

yes all the time I'm sorry to say it but the only way to stop it is to get up and walk around I have brought myself a tri-pillow


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> yes all the time I'm sorry to say it but the only way to stop it is to get up and walk around I have brought myself a tri-pillow


What is a tri-pillow. I want to know anything that helps!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you all so much. Yes, I do stretches and Pilates but WOw my upper back hurts. I am stretching over a ball which seems to help too. I will go get a massage and if this doesn't help...off to the doctor (


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

A good stretch I learned at Physical Therapy:
Stand in a corner with elbows and hands flat on each wall, one foot forward and one back, then press your chest toward the corner, then switch feet and repeat,hold the stretch for about 14 seconds or more -- my hands were going numb because of bulging discs in my neck. I always did the stretch in the shower - the heat helped limber me up a bit.
Hope you are better soon.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Does it feel like somebody is sticking a knife in your shoulder blades? I would see a doctor ASAP. I had a similar problem and it turned out that I had developed cervical arthritis. They ran an MRI, and the vertebrae in my neck were compressing. I've been able to keep it at bay with cortisone shots about every two years, but now it's progressed to the point where I will probably need spinal surgery. It's not any fun. When I get one of these flare-ups now, I'm in debilitating pain 24/7. The doctor has me on the maximum dosage of Lyrica, but it's not helping.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

What type of needles are you using? When I was using straight needles for all my knitting I used to get back and shoulder pain. Now I use nothing but circular and my ache/pain has all but gone away. I think the way I was having to hold the straight needles might have had something to do with it. The circular needles distribute my work so that the weight is not on the needle itself. Might give that a try.


----------



## semichael (Mar 2, 2011)

So, I'm not the only one with this problem. I too fould a pillow behind my back helpful. I go for regular massages , once a month, whether I need them or not and I have never not needed it! :-D


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello anneeavod, I also get terrific pain between my shoulder blades if I knit too much. It is so bad at times that I take a break from knitting until it goes away! It was especially uncomfortable when I knit afghans for my children--the pattern called for heavy weight yarn and boy they got heavy. irishgram


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I sometimes find myself tensing up my shoulders which causes discomfort. I stop knitting and roll my shoulders frontwards and backwards. It feels soo good and usually solves the problem till I tense up again. I try to concentrate on dropping my shoulders and try to not tense up.


----------



## arlenend (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with domestigod - make sure there is no other cause. Found out the hard way - we're pretty quick to self-diagnose. :{


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Drink lots of water and then you will have to get up (to go you know where) and that will make you move around..then drink more water when you are up and repeat the process. I wish I actually took my own advise.


----------



## Annette (Jan 27, 2011)

First and foremost, have a doctor check you out!!! And stretch often. After that make a rice bag. I use a washcloth folded in half and sew on three sides leaving a small hole, fill with dry rice and sew up hole. Heat in microwave for 2.5 minutes and then lay the bag across your shoulder when it hurts. Warm soothing relief! I made a larger one for my son-in-law when he hurt his back and you would have thought I gave him a million dollars! LOL
Annette


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I have been getting upper back pain between my shoulder blades from so much knitting. Does anyone else get this? Do you have any suggestions to help this? I refuse to stop knitting!!!!!! Sometimes I feel as though I may becoming the Hunchback of Tacoma


You have gotten some really great advice here. Stretch, get up and move. Change to circular needles to take weight off the needles. Shoulder rolls and reaching up excersises regularly. One more thing that also helps to extend knitting time and great for those of us who are compulsive about it is to force yourself to learn several methods of doing the knitting. English throwing, continental picking. Norwegian, russian and whatever else is out there. Oh also backward no turn knitting. That way whenever one method becomes too uncomfortable to continue switch to another! My major compulsion is learning new things and I am running low on things to learn..... But people keep surprising me with new stitches and methods now and then.


----------



## jwilletts (Apr 11, 2011)

I find I acquire this "suffering" only when I am tensed up starting a new project or attempting to figure out a pattern. With myself it is caused by tension from the anxiety I am placing on myself. When I relax with my work it goes away. I can also get this from working too steadily at a period of time. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

My chiropractor suggested I use pillows on either side under my elbows/arms when I knit on the couch to prop up my arms and take the weight off my neck/shoulders blades/back...... in addition to rolling my shoulders and other upper body stretching from time to time while knitting.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

great idea. I did that a phys therapy also. I have a lot of back and neck problems. So, when I'm crocheting or knitting, I put one of those soft colors on my neck (with the velcro closures)and it helps some. You can get them at any medical supply. Just get the smaller size, not the great big thick thing. That's hot and uncomfortable. And, I can't look down very well to see what I'm doing. As the old saying goes, "getting old isn't for sissys".


----------



## sten66 (May 4, 2011)

I also have had this problem, both from knitting and practicing the organ for hours. I think it happens when you are tense because of the difficulty of the pattern or if you are trying to knit very quickly. Be aware of your shoulders and neck. Are you holding them tightly? Notice when this happens and let them hang. Also, sit with your back supported. Switching back and forth from knitting to crocheting has been really helpful.


----------



## mooksgrandma (Apr 18, 2011)

All the advice is great. My solution has been no knitting until after exercise. This has helped. As always--consult your physician first.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I too Get the back pain. I do the stretching and shoulder rolls, I get up and move around.
I also purchase one of those mesh chair inserts to take some of the pressure off. Got it at the dollar tree.

And Like annette suggested I have a "Warming Buddy" That's filled with Rose hips and rice. To help relax the muscles. I will cathc my self getting tense.. I just take a break and get up a move a bit, along with stretching.

Good luck!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I, too, have this problem from time to time. When it starts, I immediately get up, do some shoulder rolls and stretches, then lie down on a foam roller. I roll back and forth (gently) until I feel everything relax. You can get a foam roller at a physical therapy place.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I understand completely. When I've been knitting for a long time I get a muscle in my shoulder near my neck that spasms. I take a break and massage it some and that seems to help.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Such wonderful hints, one thing you must do is relax your muscles, damage will start if you don't take time off, knit for an hour, take five minutes, walk for 2.5 minutes with arms reaching straight for the stars, then for 2.5 minutes swinging your arms as you walk. I am almost as old as dirt, this was told told by a German nurse back in the 1940s, we were knitting socks for the army while working nights as RNs. She told us women sat knitting 10 hours a day in some German factory, hand knitting, this was their hourly exercise to keep them working every day. Try it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't get back pain, but the muscle in my left shoulder stiffens up and inhibits the range of motion in my neck. Massage and chiropracter help trememdously. I'm also at the computer all day at my work (actually right now...shhhh don't tell anyone) so that adds to the stress on my shoulders and neck. 

One thing I've noticed...when I knit for a length of time I find my knitting getting closer and closer to my face. I have to MAKE myself lower my arms. I just roll my shoulders, chuckle and keep on knitting.


----------



## EKnitnpurl (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with Grandma of 7. Sometimes when you are really concentrating on a pattern you will tense up right in the shoulder and mid back areas. When this happens to me, I stop knitting and try to figure out what is bothering me and/or just breathe in deeply. Any hobby should be enjoyable.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

sten66 said:


> I also have had this problem, both from knitting and practicing the organ for hours. I think it happens when you are tense because of the difficulty of the pattern or if you are trying to knit very quickly. Be aware of your shoulders and neck. Are you holding them tightly? Notice when this happens and let them hang. Also, sit with your back supported. Switching back and forth from knitting to crocheting has been really helpful.


I had a similar problem with a cross stitch piece I was doing under a deadline. I got so stressed out from it, I broke out in hives. My business coach called me one Sunday afternoon for our coaching call and asked how/what I was doing. I replied "Sitting here stitching and itching."


----------



## Knitknot (Apr 7, 2011)

I found I had the same 'straight needle' problem. I've never conquered holding that left needle into the work so my left back would cramp terribly. I use circulars and I make a point of not looking forward and down at my work. I also knit while I walk (except when crossing streets) and this keeps my 'core' muscles active for support. The leaning back part really helps. Hope you feel better. I'm trying the corner in the shower stretch next chance I get. It sounds good!


----------



## cleopatra (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, once you have checked with the doc that there is no physical injury look up emofree.com and find out about tapping for getting rid of pain and discomfort. It's the best


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

cleopatra said:


> Hi, once you have checked with the doc that there is no physical injury look up emofree.com and find out about tapping for getting rid of pain and discomfort. It's the best


the site refers you to eftuniverse.com site, where you can download a free mini-minual and a basics illustration page. Very informative. Thanks, cleopatra


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Could it be that you are tense about finishing your project?.That has happened to me. Parts of your body will ache when you're under stress. I have a herniated disk in my back. If I to do too much sometimes, my lower back will ache. I have a lazy boy rocker/recliner that I use for knitting and crocheting. It is very comfortable and conforms to my back. I even have a heating pad too. Do you have a footstool to help elevate your feet? This helps too.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

martyr said:


> insanitynz said:
> 
> 
> > yes all the time I'm sorry to say it but the only way to stop it is to get up and walk around I have brought myself a tri-pillow
> ...


It can be v-shaped or u-shaped - personal choice

Hope this is it!

Cheers
Irene


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you don't have a convenient corner, you can stand behind a dining room chair with your hands resting on each end of the back. Bend from the hips and put your head down between your shoulders - gently, but stretching your shoulders and back. I learned this when I was typing all day. Any of these stretches are good, but you should do them about every hour or so. I watch a lot of TV while I knit and I try to stop during commercials and exercise for the 3-4 minutes, then go back to knitting. This doesn't work on PBS!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> If you don't have a convenient corner, you can stand behind a dining room chair with your hands resting on each end of the back. Bend from the hips and put your head down between your shoulders - gently, but stretching your shoulders and back. I learned this when I was typing all day. Any of these stretches are good, but you should do them about every hour or so. I watch a lot of TV while I knit and I try to stop during commercials and exercise for the 3-4 minutes, then go back to knitting. This doesn't work on PBS!


Yes, but imagine the amount of exercise you would get during their pledge drives!!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's true, but I don't watch PBS during their pledge drives, so it won't work for me. There must be a better way to raise money, and if they don't get their funding, we will never see another evening of programs!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

they get plenty of funding from those corporate donors.. that's why there's 10-15 mintues of (non)ads at the end of each program.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Headlemk,

OMG!! I thought it was just me!! After I knit for a while i look down and realize my knitting is 6 inches from my Face!! 
And the left shoulder and neck kill me. I have even caught myself holding my breath!! Haha 

Don't know why I get so tense :?




Happy Knitting
Myra


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

mcrunk,

glad to know I'm in good company. It's tough being "the only one" with that affliction. lol.

BTW, my husband is from Alabama (Childersburg) and my daughter now lives in Clanton.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I am from North alabama

Close to Athens!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Texas girl myself. My DH would know where that is.

small world.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

All the way up in the left Corner, I'm about an hour and ahalf away from Huntsville.

About 2 hours and 15 minutes away from Birmingham. Beautiful State. But the Humidity is throught the roof!
I had a friend I met thea moved here from chicago, and he said does it get hot here in the summer??
I told him Sweetie you're in for a REAL Treat!! Try 104 and 90 % Humidity!!! Whewwwwwwwwww I am dreading it already!

Course I'll take anyday above all these horrible tornadoes we've had!
Good to talk to you too! :lol:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

We have a lot of family in the central part of the state. Thankfully, no one was hurt by the bad weather. 

It is dry dry dry here. Wish we'd got a good soaking rain. Already had some wildfires in the past 2 weeks. Hopefully nothing as bad this year as theyve had in Texas.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

headlmk, that's a knock out hat you have pictured. Care to share the pattern?


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

Talk to your md about fibromyalgia. it could be that also. mine cleared up with medication.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ANYTIME you get physically locked into a repetitive motion you will develop some kind of problem. That is what the study of ergonomics shows us. Most of the interest in this physical study has to do with work situations where people develop all kinds of problems and have accidents. But we do the same thing with knitting and crocheting. 

The primary solution is to not stay locked into one position for too long. And that includes our eyes, too. Biggest cause of needing eyeglasses is too much close up work without a break. So even our eyes need a break about every 20" with exercise. Learned that from my visual therapist years ago.

I constantly take little breaks to rotate my neck, shoulders, hands, etc. I get up and walk to the kitchen for another cup of tea or, goddess forbid, even sweep the floor just to get the juices flowing. I will do Pilates or yoga stretches. Twist the back, wiggle like my cat or 6 mos granddaughter. Watch them and how they stretch after sleeping for awhile. I do the same. 

But moving on regular basis is critical to avoid imbalance and damage. And that even includes arthritis.


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

I also find myself tensing up and get a pain in my left shoulder....Sometimes, not always, my thumb and index finger on my left hand get tingling or numbish or something...It doesn't happen all the time, so I can't figure it out....


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have upper back pain, but not from knitting. It's because of arthritis. 

Be sure you have good back support in the chair you sit in, and keep your back relaxed and straight; shoulders dropped and gently back. I also do yoga stretches to relieve the tension, when I need it. 

The stretch recommended by JKT is an an excellent stretch. Everyone should do it for their back's well-being.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

When my back starts feeling like this I switch to my wooden rocking chair. The straight back on the chair and firmness really helps the muscles to relax and stop any spasms or pain.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, I had just been thinking to talk about how we hold tension and that we need to become more conscious of this when we are working. Currently I am trying to recondition my knitting style to avoid some tensions in my wrists. It has to do with how I maneuver the yarn w/my finger and not twist my hand which I noticed was happening.

I also suffered a tingling and numbing for years in my right hand. It came from my neck and elbow and how I used my hand. I just this week began to experience this in my left hand and am working to change my knitting style to deal with this. One thing to consider is to get a chiropractic adjustment to release any out of whack vertebrae that might be impinging on nerves going down your arm.


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm learning all this too because of a pinched nerve in my wrist, I heard someone say recently...listen to your body, if it starts hurting, get up, walk around, get a book and read for awhile until the pain goes away. I agree that you don't want to ignore it. I'm no in physical therapy for the pain. I think alot of mine has to do from my working on the computer for 25 years, but let me tell you...it is no fun watching everyone knit. Pray it goes away quick for you!


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

Posture Posture Posture Crititcal key to keep on kniitin on.All good suggestions in previous notes So here's a couple of tips from me> 
I purchased a mesh back support at out local Dollar tree (for $1.00) Keeping back supported can help maintain an upright position lessening the fatique of shoulders and neck.I also have seen these at flea markets.Well worth the buck> 
For the tingling effect that can occure at times it ususally radiates from the neck and shoulders. We have to quite wearin' our shoulders for earrings. Nerves can impinge @ collarbone. I keep a concious thought to keep collar down. I often, when possible carry purse in the crook of my arm, alternateing sides and carry grocery bags, if possible,lower. This can allow a slight amount of weight and gravity to pull the collarbone back down where it belongs. Happy knittin my friends


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a big foam wedge shaped pillow that I put behind me on the bed when I do craft work or I am on the computer this helps.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We all have different bodies and different ways that we hold our tensions. Repetitive motion injuries such as the one ConnieS mentions can be quite debilitating. BTW, Connie, I once suggested the herb HealAll to a woman who sufferred greatly from this with no allopathic relief. It did help her.
Today I would use Low level laser or homeoathy for such injuries---very safe, very effective, and not very expensive in the long run. The laser work is difficult to find, still, in this country. Physical Therapists, a few chiros, and some vets seem to be using it. I invested in a professional unit some years ago which has been a life saver to me and to others. You can write me privately if you want more info on either of these protocols.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> headlmk, that's a knock out hat you have pictured. Care to share the pattern?


Here is a link to the pattern. It is a PDF download.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/55765/showcontent.aspx

the pattern is for adult size, but I had baby 3 ply yarn left over from a blanket, I used 4 & 6 needles instead of 6 & 8. Followed the pattern pretty much exactly except stopped at 4.5 inches to begin working the crown.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Mainleybabs said:


> I also find myself tensing up and get a pain in my left shoulder....Sometimes, not always, my thumb and index finger on my left hand get tingling or numbish or something...It doesn't happen all the time, so I can't figure it out....


You're probably pinching a nerve in the left shoulder area, thus causing the numbness in the thumb and finger. lots of stretches, heat and go get a regular massage....or see your chiropracter


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Tamarque...are you talking about a Tens unit? I have one and it works wonders.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Headlemk--no it is not a Tens unit. My LLL is a much more complicated and diverse piece of equipment and can do a lot more. For example it can rebuild tissue that is damaged, like in rotted, gone. It can rebuild bone. I have been able to use mine for seizures as well as organ malfunction, like pneumonia, gall bladder, etc. 

I know some people who like their Tens, but others who say it does nothing for them. They get relief with my LLL.

I also mentioned the need for a chiro adjustment. It is always a good idea in such conditions to know what is going on. But I work with my LLL instead of adjustments. It has kept me out the chiro office for 6 yrs now except when in real serious trouble. I used to be on that table 4-7x/month--so much time and money and never any curative effect--only paliation. But for simple acutes when other forms of meaningful therapy is not available, it can be useful.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitnstitch
I love my mesh back supporter. I got one for the home and the office. I am on the computer at work all day and notice that i hold tension in my shoulders and back from that as well.
I try to make Sure I get up and move around every 30 minutes or so. Just to take a break. Stretch a little.
Myra


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, it's a darling pattern for any age. We do a lot of knitting here at a retirement community for those taking chemo and this is outstanding. We also knit for newborns, so that may be another pattern to use for the babies, too. Thanks, again!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Thank you for the pattern, it's a darling pattern for any age. We do a lot of knitting here at a retirement community for those taking chemo and this is outstanding. We also knit for newborns, so that may be another pattern to use for the babies, too. Thanks, again!


You're welcome. I've just completed my 4th cap with this pattern. Knitting the flowers is easy too.

Enjoy


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished PT for shoulder pain from knitting. Found it was my posture that needed improvement. I also found it comforting to use a heating pad on low across the back of my chair.


----------



## magichands (Apr 13, 2011)

Place a pillow on your lap & rest your arms on it to knit.
You will be working closer to you with less stress on your neck.

Get a Massage......

Lay on your back. Get a soft small child ball. Place it between your shoulder blades. Extened your arms out....take a nice deep breath & breathe.

Rotate shoulders rounding forward/backwards.

Order some biofreeze from me. [email protected]


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I set my timer for one hour so that I remember to get up and away from the computer for at least 10 minutes. Then I reset it again etc etc.


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

Acupuncture is great for this pain.
I have an exercise that I do. Stand about 3 feet from a wall. Place your hands flat on the wall at shoulder width and do push ups. Do them extremely slowly.
This helps me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There are so many protocols for this problem but the first one is prevention and that means keep moving and changing positions and/or taking breaks to move around. Remember our bodies were not designed for sedentary, repetitive motion lifestyles. 

And while you are moving, remember to exercise your eye, too. They suffer for the same reasons as our other muscles.
When you take your breaks do distance viewing and rotate those muscles as well as your wrists and shoulder and neck. With your eyes closed, look into the sun and slowly rotate your head from side to side letting the warmth of the sun bathe your tired eye muscles. Many other visual therapy exercises to do but this so easy and feels good. 
If no sun, look into the distance, even across the room, and rotate the eyes several times in each direction.

Many healthy protocols to use for our bodies that are safe, efficient, and cheap!! 

Stay healthy


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

Not trying to scare anyone, but I had severe pain between my shoulder blades for over a year. Chiropractic didn't help, Doctor was unable to diagnose. I had a heart attack in 05, and my indicator was that pain between my shoulder blades telling me my arteries were blocking. Please get it checked! Out of several great things that happened because of the heart attack, one is that I learned to knit and have been having a fine time ever since! Another is that I thank God for every single day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, Nancy, women have 'unusual' symptoms for heart attacks. But my notes still are valuable. We need to really know our bodies to see when things feel unusual. When I had lyme a number of years ago, I had severe neurologic pain across my back. Being the stoic that I am this pain was ignored until it became unbearable. Having had back pain for years I assumed it was more of the same but just didn't want to bothered. The red flag was that it was not the same pain really and a body worker had noticed a red blotch on my rear ribs and I didn't even pay attention to it. Long story short, I had lyme, developed bell's palsey and walked around scaring people for a few weeks. But once I realized the problem, I dealt with it with homeopathy and have had no recurrences since. I also realized that I had become vulnerable due to an extreme level of stress that I was under. Stress will take your immune system down. So, once again, we need to learn how to take care of our bodies, and build health naturally.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

yes i head off to the physio for a lovely massage and accupuncture well worth the money monthly


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what do they charge you for acupuncture? What part of the country are you in?

and have a bit of massage for me, too.


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in Louisiana, which does not license acupuncture practitioners. So there is only one that I know. I don't know the cost, because my health insurance paid for most of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lucky you. I paid 80-100 here in upstate NY!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been working on an afghan using circular needles and have not had a problem with pain until a couple weeks ago. The right side of my neck hurts and I have been doing stretching exercises. However the weirdest thing is my abdomen also hurts, like I have been doing crunches or something. I must be clenching those muscles while knitting. Has any one else ever had abdomen pain from knitting? When knitting I also put pillows behind my back, so I am not sure what else to do. Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank You!


----------

